# Shot in the back of the head...



## xandre (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/02/01/BAGB9NT34I7.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*the Chronicle has an update today...*

the rider is still barely alive and there are no suspects, there is more info on her too....

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/02/08/BAGF7O0QTK1.DTL


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

In this tragedy, it is worth noting that we don't know if the person was a cycling enthusiast or a person who just happened to be on a bicycle. If anyone has info, let us know.

A life is a life of course. But I'm more involved when it's a cyclist involved attacked in a case of road rage for example.

francois


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Coward*

This makes me sick. What kind of coward would do this. Ugg.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

This is a young woman who dosn't own a car car, works as a caretaker for two elderly people. There was a picture of her on a TV broadcast, a very pretty woman with blond hair.


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

this country is sick and is need of a huge tet. shot. Our govt.and court system does more to protect the illigals and criminals then our own tax paying cits.. We wonder why there is a rise in such horrible crimes. This ladies death is a horrible tragedy but I have become cold to these stories in so many ways. until we come up with stronger faster penelties for such crimes I cant be bothered to count them any more. noone here knows who this lady is or if she is even an enthusiast, untill then this story is a useless article. I am sure many of the readers in this forums have numerous friends involved in accidents that affect them directly, now those are the victims that I worry about. 
God Bless us all.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

S.F. Bicyclist Shot In Head 2 Weeks Ago Has Died

(CBS 5 / AP / BCN) SAN FRANCISCO A 31-year-old San Francisco woman shot in the back of the head while riding her bicycle has died after being hospitalized for nearly two weeks.

Police said they could not explain the Jan. 31 shooting of Jennifer "Jenna" Merritt near her apartment in the city's Ingleside Heights neighborhood.

She was found at the intersection of Randolph and Head streets about 6 a.m.; Merritt had been shot once in the arm and once in the temple.

Merritt worked as a caretaker for two elderly men who lived near her home and was likely on an errand for them when she was shot, police said.

She was taken to San Francisco General Hospital, where she died Sunday afternoon, according to the San Francisco medical examiner's office.

The case, which has remained a mystery to investigators with the general works detail of the San Francisco Police Department, has been turned over to Inspectors Holly Pera and Joe Toomey with the department's homicide division.

Possible witnesses to the shooting were urged by police to come forward and call the department's anonymous tip line at (415) 575-4444. Investigators noted that Randolph Street, where the shooting occured, is part of the San Francisco Municipal Railway M-line.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Yet another case that shows how desperately the US needs stricter gun control.


----------

